# T Bullet Competion POLL



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Who`s gonna win the T Bullet challenge?*​
Franki3 aka The Golden Adonis829.63%London aka Spike Dudley(I`m 98% natural now and dont wanna be big)27.41%Splinter Mysterio27.41%Cal aka The Peoples Champ1140.74%Any later comer with the grapefruits to posts some pics up414.81%


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then dudesters, who`d ya think is gonna win...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

dont let the management title influence you chaps lol!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol always think of me as the anti-mod :wink:

is that the first sign of the adonis shtting hisself? :becky:

overeating dont count remember, we wanna see some MUSCLE frank...

expect crazy veinage and dry muscle from the peoples champ lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol @ spike Dudley


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol I have 1 vote and so does franki. Thanks for voting for me franki lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since cals been on bullets he's been quite funny. Lol @ no over eating


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So what gains did you guys make size strength etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i might enter this after the universe kinda like that "expect crazy veinage and dry muscle" you speak of Cal....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well ya know, we`d be more than happy to let you put a few pics up..

if you got the grapefruits that is lol

i must admit it was you i had in mind when i added the last option...

you`ll be up against it tho.. :becky:

good luck in the uni dude 

you gotta keep shane on his toes


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected] eating i do like my grub....

but i think you will be surprised


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll need to be..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm still getting votes even tho I held up the white flag lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre getting votes cos i`ve kept you in for you own good :wink:

i dunno if you can multiple vote or not?

so youve voted from your phone and desktop then hahaha..

ohh just checked the poll..

btw i havent voted yet :wink:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Surely its one vote per account?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno how it works splint...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

you can only vote once


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im sure we'll be seeing accounts

London1977

London1978

London1979

appearing out of the woodwork now to juke the stats


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuker knows doesnt he lmao ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

And London 1980 lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i see i`m winning and i havent voted yet..

c`mon you fcukers 245 views and under 10 votes :jerkit:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what I thought even if you don't fukcing know us at least have a vote!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you smell what the Rock is cooking:nod:

Im really happy how my back is shaping up, not bad for 77kg...No fat 

Now start voting for LONDON


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal are you sub-lingually using test at the moment?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i am matey yes but `ill be honest i dont think its working.

i assumed it was the same batch and it snot and as far as i know i`m the first to try it.

i also used PG instead of oil this time which should have aided absorbtion if anything..

i do get a pump, but i`m not getting the pump i got from test previously.

bit pissed off really cos i was really looking forward to doing 2 compounds together..

i will defo being doing PCT just in case.

just my gut feeling.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahhhh.... maybe 2nd time round the cycle isn't as efficacious as the first.

Bit unfair your stacking one of the best bits of gear out there....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Can you smell what the Rock is cooking
> 
> Im really happy how my back is shaping up, not bad for 77kg...No fat
> 
> Now start voting for LONDON


did you fart dude?

loverly girlish back you`ve got there...you`d go down well inside...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have been using low dose ghrp6 too splinty...

bit of clen but only 2 tabs a day but again not for a week...got hot lol...

fcuk ive barely been able to train..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and i`m still gonna whip ALL your candy asses!

thats how you do it c0ckerny boi!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well cal..... fat burners are one things.

But stacking test n growth hormones with the bullets.

How is that fair? :faint:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

splinter said:


> Well cal..... fat burners are one things.
> 
> But stacking test n growth hormones with the bullets.
> 
> How is that fair? :faint:


all's fair in love and body building ... just ask Jay Cutler 4 time and retaining current Mr. Olympia;

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Whole point was.... who's gonna do best on bullets.

Not who's gonna do best on bullets vs guy on bullets, test enethanate and growth hormone.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Let cal take what he wants I'll still woop his arse!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i do hear you splint but what i am doing, isnt very much of a doseage at all for each of the compounds...

you know me i`ll say what i`m up to...

so far the ghrp6 has helped get me leaner.

2 clen a day isnt s**t lol

any size increase is due to bullets.

my bud gonna do 2g of test a week i think which he says will tell him if its any good or not..

either way ive found a safe way to do 2 compounds ithout a needle  and not killing my liver(too much)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont take it personally cal, only gonna count the difference in gains made by myself, london n franki then.

If I was taking test n GH.... well god only knows.

But it defeats the point.... run it bullet only to see exactly where it gets you.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im not taking gh

what i`m taking costs a tenner a month

i`ll be honest about what i think the gains are from..but yeah no probs dude..

i really think your beleiving the hype too much tho bud..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Price regardless mate.

If this was a scientific study, it would have to be controlled; the control is now lost thus the test is insignificant as there will be anomalous results.

Nothing personal, just thats the way I see it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs splint ive actauly never made a secret of the fact that this is me against my previous pics..

i expect to outweight and simply be better...

lmao tho the thought occurs that measurements mean little with out photographic evidence something you dont wanna provide..

sooo, if anything i`m risking my reputation against someone who could well embellish(word ofthe day splnty)

now i know you wouldnt do that, but i`m just putting another side to things...

all steroids are not created equal(or peptides lol)

ghrp6 is actually to help me sleep, it forces maximum output of natty gh...(works guys)

what else???

ahh yeah

SUBLINGUAL TEST ISNT SPOSED TO BE POSSIBLE.

n i cant figure out why no-ones called me a bullshitter so far.

ive seemingly found a way to make needles rendundant and it a bout as noticeable round here as a fart in a jaccuzi.

why the fcuk would you do an oral PH or any oral when you didnt have to stress you liver with subL administration???


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

London, does that say "Kat and Alfie" on your back???

I know your a Hammer but that's taking your love of all things East End a bit far!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lets be fair here... i dont think cals blatant abuse of as many different substances as possible needs to be taken into account... thats like assuming that a fat bloke at a buffet cant taste the ice cream cos hes eaten too many yorkshire puddings!

its bodybuilding and its hardcore and not for wimps.... cals just taking it to the next level and gonna whoop all your asses... yous can all up your game and double your t bullets doses if you want to keep on top of him! hes been open and up front.. 

personally these t bulletts have given me a dirty horn normally found with other illicit substances... which is nice in a way but not nice in a way that only wayne rooney should be looking at the office cleaner in this way.......


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

LeeB said:


> lets be fair here... i dont think cals blatant abuse of as many different substances as possible needs to be taken into account... thats like assuming that a fat bloke at a buffet cant taste the ice cream cos hes eaten too many yorkshire puddings!
> 
> its bodybuilding and its hardcore and not for wimps.... cals just taking it to the next level and gonna whoop all your asses... yous can all up your game and double your t bullets doses if you want to keep on top of him! hes been open and up front..
> 
> personally these t bulletts have given me a dirty horn normally found with other illicit substances... which is nice in a way but not nice in a way that only wayne rooney should be looking at the office cleaner in this way.......


Again I think my point is being missed here.

It's about who's best on bullets. That's it.... who's gonna get the most out of the bullets.

Its like me franki n london all have a mitsubishi evo's, cal has a mitsubisihi evo which also has nitrous oxide. So who wins the drag race... the evo with nitrous.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

@ extreme lol, it says jay and alfie


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well judge everyone from the gains they make using the s**t they take...

gf`s dumped me, i`m smoking my arse off..that didnt help me training, dog bite, unable to actaully do any walking cos of the shin pumps..altho thats a cop out cos i can skip but i havent..

i`m doing 2x100mg morning and evening of ghrp6 which is like licking an E lol

the test i swear aint working...fcuk me me if it was i`d be shouting it...

i`m amazed ive not gone downhill if anything..

oh and 2 clen a day..(again)

oh i`m not a young stud like you full of natural test and gh and have i mentioned my bad back lol...

its a marvel i`m alive still...

judge me...

thanks lee, if i`d paid you you couldnt have made me more chuffed! 

i do see myself kicking some classic ass in the future...

so err splinty lol..

how many inches are your biceps gonna be?

i mean you know controlled environment and all that videoing the measurements etc...

all down to alil bit of trust bud...

i actually think if london actually lost some weight he couldve done well in this..

btw dudes have decided to stop bullets today cos of elbow pain..altho if it doesnt disappear i might continue em..

gonna play it by ear...

its cool i`m not moaning about not doing the full course..

bring it..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont think you should stop the bullets. Due to its really short half life, might not pose ideal affects if your cycling it per se.

Franki how far you into your course?

Who else is actually on them at the moment... ?

And btw cal.... do you actually know what an E does? Certainly doesn't exert a GH life effect. Trust me i'd know, did my dissertation on the subject :rolleye11:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i used the t bulletts for a week or so... stopped a few days back as had a few issues to sort meaning i couldnt put 100% into eating or training fully so didnt see the point of wasting the benefits.

was getting some excellent pumps whilst training though and had seen a weight increase of a few pounds even though i had to miss a few meals. plus as said before it hit the libido well


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

splinter said:


> Dont think you should stop the bullets. Due to its really short half life, might not pose ideal affects if your cycling it per se.
> 
> Franki how far you into your course?
> 
> ...


My last week I think splint things have gone well started off a bit slow but things picked up so I'm really happy with wot I've achieved not just on the bullets but overall...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Going to be a natty for 2 months or so after this then hit the test and deca maybe in the new year then cruise for 4 weeks then hit it again.

Ready for the summer!!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

franki3 said:


> My last week I think splint things have gone well started off a bit slow but things picked up so I'm really happy with wot I've achieved not just on the bullets but overall...


What gains have you made in 3 weeks, i.e. weight n measurements; also bf?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Going to be a natty for 2 months or so after this then hit the test and deca maybe in the new year then cruise for 4 weeks then hit it again.
> 
> Ready for the summer!!!!


 Why natty for 2 months?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Why natty for 2 months?


Give body a rest thought it would be best


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

splinter said:


> What gains have you made in 3 weeks, i.e. weight n measurements; also bf?


Patience splint only 6days to go and I'll tell all next Tuesday lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Give body a rest thought it would be best


 A rest from what, 4 weeks of bullets!!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

splinter said:


> What gains have you made in 3 weeks, i.e. weight n measurements; also bf?





yannyboy said:


> A rest from what, 4 weeks of bullets!!!


Lol can you see me having 2/3 months off..so maybe not then


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pics in a couple of weeks then frank?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> pics in a couple of weeks then frank?


Will I still be gaining off the bullets when I stop taking them????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no but i`m still up for pics in a couple of weeks..

decsion made have stopped bullets..

i`ll save rest for next time..

oddly enuff maximum dose is not needed and 3 weeks is about right.

cant beleive i said that...

horn factor thru the roof..which i think i have mentioned but deserves another...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> pics in a couple of weeks then frank?


Just had some tossed of a bloke come up to me in my cab and say are you for hire I said I am but not at the moment waiting for a phone call "sorry"

flash bollck then said but you have your light on.. Which I then said I have a fishing rod in the boot but it doesn't mean I'm going fukcing fishing now fukc off and go and bother someone else..

What an arsehole plenty of them in the city. :jerkit:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

And franki is leading the votes........Must be a FIX...........:jerkit:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> And franki is leading the votes........Must be a FIX...........:jerkit:


I didn't notice London I was too busy looking at my rep power..some people are just born winners!!!!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

When u cutting son:nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol frank..the general public are scum mate..

so chaps when do you start pct then? 

i aint voted yet chaps :wink:

i also havent got any of my mates to vote yet...

cnuts i shouldnt have to ask lol

i mean bless em..warriors all...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> When u cutting son:nod:


Cut wots that I'm ripped to shreds I have nothing to cut.. Lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've only got two friends in real life who use this board, and I dont think either have logged in over a year.

Whoever did vote for me.... bless yourself! Much appreciated.

I start PCT the day after my last cap is indgested... ill be doing 60mg of nolva the first day, followed by one week at 40mg, followed by 20mg for the remainder 3 weeks. Should be alright me thinks... may even do 40/40/20/20.... also will be using trib at a high dose.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol frank..the general public are scum mate..
> 
> so chaps when do you start pct then?
> 
> ...


Not doing one cal wise or not I don't know.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 day you will have a curvy waist like mine. 1 day.:becky: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thinking about it, nah you wont lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> no but i`m still up for pics in a couple of weeks..
> 
> decsion made have stopped bullets..
> 
> ...


haven't read anyone who has actually followed the prescribed dosages or in fact even finished the whole course ... after my painful experience on them, I don't think I will ever finish off the ones I have left in the bottle! :icon_frown:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think 3 weeks at 1 a day is perfect ronnie.

learning curve innit...

must say superdrol far exceeds dbol.

i know is sposed to give dry gains but i cant believe i havent put on a load of water(despite a dry joint) so will be looking forward to seeinghow much weight i lose post cycle..

i`m hoping 2 week swill be just right to get some pics if all goes well...

i will be cutting further to hopefully improve on my previous pics but 2 weeks after stopping seems fair...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just looked at your lifts ronnie cutler... yeesh impressive.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i only lasted 2 weeks on bullets, i stopped cause i was always tired, no energy and lots of headaches. If or when i do another cycle i will do 1 bullet a day for 3 weeks................But now this mother****er is back feeling fresh, slim, plenty of energy, so hopefully i will get abs for xmas lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Well i only lasted 2 weeks on bullets, i stopped cause i was always tired, no energy and lots of headaches.


Strange, not experiencing any of those symptoms.

I guess people will react differently, I am also taking lots of preventative measures to keep everything in check though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive felt great on them except for my warmness, elbow pain and shin pumps...really nice sense of wellbeing..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive felt great on them except for my warmness, elbow pain and shin pumps...really nice sense of wellbeing..


Coming off the fat burners has helped me with the warmness issue.

Did notice my shins starting today after 40 mins on the cross-trainer, hope it doesn't get worse. Gonna speak to a Podiatrist at work for some advice on exercises to help with the overworked muscles ontop of the shins.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got to say we trialed them on about 16 people who were all from different walks of life and into different sports, hell 1 is in the SAS so you can imagine his training regime!

Nobody said they suffered any lethergy or repeated headaches, that would have been a big worry for us. What was reported and taken as negative comments was;

1. at the end of 1 guys course he started to lose his appetite (he does have a recurring stomach problem tho), he was on 2 a day.

2. one person had a few nose bleeds, he is European powerlifting champ and occaisionally suffers nose bleeds when training.

3. prolonged erections and higher libido in the first week or so

That was really it, there were no issues that were recurring across a lot of the guys and no issues that seemed a big problem in my eyes.

The one thing I would suggest to everyone is to start on 1 per day and see how you respond.

Towards the end of my serious bodybuilding I only ever took smaller amounts of gear and never the ones that caused bad water retention, this led to me seemingly making very little gains each time but what it did mean was the gains I made I kept really well an each course saw me get leaner and harder often holding much the same weight from the beginning to the end but with noticeable improvements in my physique.

I think this is the way to go for anyone using something new, be it legal or illegal.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> haven't read anyone who has actually followed the prescribed dosages or in fact even finished the whole course ... after my painful experience on them, I don't think I will ever finish off the ones I have left in the bottle! :icon_frown:


I've taken 2ad from the start ronnie and going to finish the full 4 weeks.

So I've done everything that has been asked!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m a total martry to lethargy and i havent had it at all..

dbol almost sent me catatonic..

odd i have alsort of stomach probs and my appetite is no worse than it was the day i started..

ie bloody awful lol.

still put on 7 lbs on a calorific deficit

so extreme what are my gains if theyre not water?

7 lbs of muscle surely not???


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

not doin the bullets but am doin superdrol (megavol) and getting some really painfull back pumps anyone else getting this?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

guvnor said:


> not doin the bullets but am doin superdrol (megavol) and getting some really painfull back pumps anyone else getting this?


When I used hdrol I got terrible back pumps...but all worth it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hdrol is a diff supp...

didnt know megavol was superdrol..

i noticed(due to my fusion) my ass felt like it stuck out abit on 2 a day as it did with all the retention from subLtest e

but no painful pumps..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought superdrol is m-drol now just changed it's name!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pct for an oral cycle starts next day...

what to do.. ive forgotten to dose test today lol, in fact ive done 6 weeks worth in close to 4 lol, must measure better next time..

test e is in you for at least another 10 days..

so if i start pct in 10 days i`m assuming my subL test e worked, which im sure it hasnt..

soo if i leave it 10 days and it hasnt worked its a bit pointless doing a pct...

unless cal jnr is having probs...

hmmm


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shins started yestrday and back pumps glad only 4 days left on bullets.

Then going to studio to have pics done(joke)

use to wonder why everyone moaned about shin splints thought they can't be that bad OH YES THEY CAN!!!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've started to feel the pain very mildly, and I fear for it getting worse in the remainder 2 weeks on my cycle; shall be seeing a podiatrist very soon.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

So London gave up on the bullets....

Cal has cut his cycle short....

And no one has a clue wot splinter looks like he could be a 4ft midget and bee stings as muscles......

So in my books that makes only one winner!!!!!! Lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Spitfire does


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your gains can only be muscle Cal, if its not fat or water and you're not suffering from terrible constipation what else can it be?

The owner of Studio 1 in Farnham told me his son has put on 17lbs in 5 weeks (he took 2 daily on weekdays only and had weekends off hence them lasting 5 weeks), the kid is totally natural and is ripped to the bone so 7lbs is not a big claim for a T-Bullet course.

The same gym owners training partner, a guy in his 40's who's used the real stuff gained 5kg over 5 weeks too.

I told you all these things rock.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah doug, i've racked up about 5kgish.

So in theory, if these aren't wet gains and if one is to keep protein up and keep training post cycle.... shouldn't lose the gains right?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

frank frank frank i dont need drugs to beat your ass :wink:

2 weeks pics up dude..

well altho trainings been shite doug, its picked up so i`m expecting to keep the solid gains..

cant wait to see whats what...

of course it`ll be hard to tell as ive alledgely been on a cut ahem..

ive got quite a few left over and 1 a day is defo all i need so i`ll be doing em again when ive had the time off...

cant recommend em enuff...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Your gains can only be muscle Cal, if its not fat or water and you're not suffering from terrible constipation what else can it be?
> 
> The owner of Studio 1 in Farnham told me his son has put on 17lbs in 5 weeks (he took 2 daily on weekdays only and had weekends off hence them lasting 5 weeks), the kid is totally natural and is ripped to the bone so 7lbs is not a big claim for a T-Bullet course.
> 
> ...


 You're selling the stuff so you would say that.

7lbs of pure muscle for a 4 week prohormone course, yeah right.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok Yanny, obviously evreryone who's used them and has posted about it has made serious gains in size, weight and strength MUST be telling lies.

After all its obvious by your post that you've never made any gains like that, so how could anyone else do it????? Surely they all must be lying and taking nasty steroids to make gains like that?

You should never limit your acceptance of anything in life by comparing it to your own abilities, just because you can't run a sub 10 second 100m doesn't mean it's not possible. Just the same as someone gaining 14lbs in a month on T-Bullet.

Plus, never discount something until you've tried it. Unless of course it's Elton John telling you it will help you sleep.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

before i tried them i`d have said same thing as yanny extreme.. 

be v interested to try them a couple of times..

and i will be...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> You're selling the stuff so you would say that.
> 
> 7lbs of pure muscle for a 4 week prohormone course, yeah right.


We are talking about 2 prohormones stacked.

There is also loads of anecdotal evidence which supports superdrol's efficacy, alot of which now coming from this very board.

Extreme is in the business to make a profit, but his ethos from what I can gather is by providing quality to which will allow for promotion from word of mouth from positive feedback.

Sure he is going to plug it, he's behind it and wants everyone to know it's his pH that's gonna get you gaining.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

stopped takin my bullets after 3 wks as I wasn't makin as many gains as the first 2 wks I gained 10lb been off them for a wk now and kept 8lb...i plan to wait 3 wks and do another 2wk cycle..i really rate this product its fecking awesome!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> You should never limit your acceptance of anything in life by comparing it to your own abilities, just because you can't run a sub 10 second 100m doesn't mean it's not possible. Just the same as someone gaining 14lbs in a month on T-Bullet.


 I have done a few prohormone cycles in the past, the last one being a 4 week M-Drol, X_tren stack where I gained 17lbs. I would have said I gained 2-3lbs muscle max., the rest fat and water. I'm not saying prohormones don't work, they're legal, easy to get but now I have moved onto traditional AAS's, IMO there is no comparison. A nice test cycle will make me feel alot better whilst on cycle, no loss of libido and gains are easier to keep afterwards. Each to there own and I'm sorry if I appeared to come over too negatively.:focus:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it wise you think for me to have some time off before I start my test and deca cycle.... Not going to do it yet but just want some opinions really

thanks guys!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

of course it is frank.

yanny youve described the typical bulk..over eating..

whatvers happend ive gotten leaner and heavier dude..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Is it wise you think for me to have some time off before I start my test and deca cycle.... Not going to do it yet but just want some opinions really
> 
> thanks guys!!


why wait? some would start orals and take simultaneously with test so that the test would start to kick in as you finished your course of bullets. waiting also means you will have to run pct twice.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Is it wise you think for me to have some time off before I start my test and deca cycle.... Not going to do it yet but just want some opinions really
> 
> thanks guys!!


 I've been blasting and cruising constantly for the last 5 months so maybe I'm not the best person to ask!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you used prop it`d be ok.. true.. have to be fast acting tho


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Got some decent pics to put up tonight, excellent lighting. You will see every muscle, even abs lol. Seriously this is the best I've been. I think you lot will be surprised lol. I've been hiding away so now its time to unleash the tupac body lol. Caution tho cause they're hot.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I told ya I would win this comp and these pics will proove it. Hahahaha. Unlucky adonis and cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nopac, why not wait 2 weeks till we put some pics up...

why waste 2 weeks of us continuing to progress..

keep you powder dry..n try not to shoot your wad too soon dude...

that is unless west ham win 5-0 :wink:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just deciding which ones to upload. Lol. **** they are quality.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I cant decide which picture is better so i have put all of em on. I think this is defo the best ive looked so now its time for Franki and Cal. Sorry about the pants pmsl.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

you have come on a lot london well done mate!!

but no where near good enough to win this competition cant talk for cal but no way good enough to beat me..

10/10 for effort tho.....better luck next time. :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its not u im worry about its cal lol. Im the new Adonis


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Now im the fooking Daddy here,

:becky::becky::becky:

No one will beat me :smash:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

they good in that youve done a full length shot and still look pretty big.. 

cant see much abs tho..

i`m getting leaner but other than that no much diff...

but then its hard to improve on perfection...

i reckon londons got your arse licked franki(and i bet he loved it)

4 pics of your chest aint not good tho bud..

good effort kid!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not much abs but you can see the outline of them lol. Round 1 to me.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i reckon londons got your arse licked franki(and i bet he loved it)
> 
> good effort kid!


licked or kicked


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Still looking to lose around 18lbs which will bring me to 10.7 stone. I'm 165lbs now. Maybe 3 months


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

How comes you wanna lose so much weight?

Doesn't make sent to me in your condition, your not carrying alot of fat.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I wanna get leaner and for me to have a full set of abs that's what I think I will have to lose.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

before you all start bagging him, thats what ive suggested his target weight is approximately.

i thnk he`s made a big diff getting some thickness, but still needs a bit more muscle.

but yeah bottom line is hes holding too much fat for his abs to show..

if you look his back has no detail either...

ie too much bodyfat...

what i`d like to do is fo us all to put our heads togther in solidarity for once and work out why londons not losing BF like he should..

technicalities aside he eats good trains hard and does his cardio..and gets decent rest...

i find it odd cos im usually v good at diagnosising probs..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Increasing your metabolism through cardio helps losing weight but so does muscle mass, i.e. the more muscle mass means more calories needed to maintain weight. Maybe London needs to put some more muscle on.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> before you all start bagging him, thats what ive suggested his target weight is approximately.
> 
> i thnk he`s made a big diff getting some thickness, but still needs a bit more muscle.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean on the bodyfat front, I do forget london is only hobbit sized, so being 10.5 stone is deffo reasonable.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pmsl @ hobbit size


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i train a dude who has 14" arms at londons height..

they look enormous...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Pmsl @ hobbit size


Ahh sorry mate, couldn't help myself.

Good pics though!

Maybe start doing cardio twice a day mate?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm already doing 5 x week


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My arms are 14 and when pumped they look big too.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want that added edge, n even more fat burning. Try firm it for a month mate, first thing in the morning; then post training!

Might just be the ticket you need.

You thought about using clen?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardio before work, haha I couldn't do that. I've never thought about clen. What is it, some kind of a fat burner ??


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

me mate often trains before work i couldn't do it as train in morning then have food then bed (i work nights 4 a week)

he is 7ok and very lean prob down to alcahol intake lol

i still reckon heavy deads will do more good then light deads for reps

prob why i competed in powerlifting and rook me 6 yrs plus to get out of 9 stone range (and yes i ate everythingdecent i could for 9 meals)

only since being diabetic can i put weight on

i have found gaspari aminos help but they are horse tablets lol

i'm not lean at moment or want to be

just trying to think what could help maybe cutting back on cardio for a week then increasing it as the body gets used to things??

as for clen ya mean clenbuterol??? i used years ago under the tongue was good but got heart pumps so stopped using think thats why its harder to get hold of lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just googled clen and I won't risk taking them if it can mess with the heart. I've been doing heavy deads, well it's heavy for me lol, 100x12 or 130x6


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So what else ?? I eat clean, my calories are low, but not alot of abs


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Genetic predisposition could certainly be a factor.

Seriously though, try doing cardio twice a day, 6-7 days a week.

Who was the chap that was training 3 times a day after pscrab's mentoring, look at the transformation he made. Was training 18 times a week, hats off to him.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

when i started back almost threw up the thing was used to heavy deads but did 60k for 20s little faster than normal that worked well its only last 3 month ive wacked weight on tbh

whatever you do try to shock your body do something different for cardio

i know randy couture if you dont know who he is hes in the expendebles plus a damn good cage fighter works his cardio sessions as he lives in the hills and runs on rough terrain to get in shape for fights

maybe rough terrain up hills etc will work i used to sprint up kiln lane near me which is 85%drop so by time at top was on fire (did this just for fun lol)

i don't do cardio at moment but know in some time i'll have to


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No terrain in east London lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> No terrain in east London lol


Your not kidding there...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seriously i must be lean enough for abs. My calipers say 10mm and half inch pinch. I must just have small abs.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you get to 8% BF... no doubt you'd see serious visibility!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

London1976 said:


> No terrain in east London lol


never thought of that as yrs ago a mate stayed with us and was gobsmacked how much green we have we take for granted lol

maybe walking up steps then??? must be loads of them


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been doing incline walking for 4-5 days per week for 45 mins but I might up it to 60 mins on some days.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Franki started he's bullets on 6-9-10 so I make it Wednesday for the comp to finish. Just give up now cause what can you gain in the next 3 days. I won. Lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

the people have spoken ... in the form off votes ... and looking at the poll ... you're not in the running ... sorry :icon_frown: . nice progress though. PS i thought for abs to be seen you need a very low body fat %, like <10%. what's your current BF%?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My calipers say 10mm and half a pinch. The votes have been rigged, I only have 2 and 1 of them came from me lol. It's a complete shambles


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i seem to be in the lead


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No offense cal and franki. But surely people can see I have made the better gains in 4 weeks. Proper con I say. Stupid forum.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

u aint seen our pics yet..

thats just a progress pic to wet your appetite from last week last day on bullets..unpumped in crap lighting...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

just a few pics ive been lying down all day watching the golf so not pumped at all but still enough to win.:becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

:clap2:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

imagine what ill look like next year.....the adonis has spoken.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

moobs are coming on a treat frank :wink:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

not the best photos but i was bored!!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

quick take it off before anyone else sees


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shoulders actually looking much better matey..

you know if i trusted london to be impartial i reckon WE the entrants should decide the winner..

someone betters me i`ll admit it fair n square (as if)

still havent heard any of the other management being intrested in judging..

extreme?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

my body has changed in 4 weeks i cant see a difference in cals n franki tbo


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive just up a pertinent rule..

contest pics shouldnt be taken in mirrors as some are convex and magnify the image..

i should know hahaha


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

London just curios ....did you do a PCT? and is everything downstairs back to normal..:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have so far done no pct.

im still unsure as to whether test worked..

i`m hoping it did and i`m holding water still..

i should know in 10 days or so.

if theres any signs of lack of libido much as i cant wait for a drop in it lol i`ll be munching on clomid.

i`ll decide again in 10 days whether to bother..

if i`d done 3 weeks only 1 a day-which i recommend to all, no you dont.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

no pct here lobo and downstairs has always worked


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

London1976 said:


> no pct here lobo and downstairs has always worked


 Lol ok fair enough London..and you were on 2 a day for 2 weeks!... i might get some Nolva just in case tho !


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have u got bullets lobo ?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

lobo said:


> Lol ok fair enough London..and you were on 2 a day for 2 weeks!... i might get some Nolva just in case tho !


Yuup.... I certainly did/would


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

no gym today not the right attitude but just couldn't be asked...this weather doesn't help either for morale.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

real men know when to rest frank


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> real men know when to rest frank


i think your right cal chest is still aching from last thursdays chest workout!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lightweight


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal, I've been a lurker on this thread and only posted a couple of times when I thought I had to but I will happily be an impartial judge on all the competitors progress pics in this little comp.

No London, I'm not taking bribes, a ticket to West Ham at home is not going to let you win!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we have a credible judge... 

now london is that better...

ya see it doesnt matter how many of my mates i get to vote lol..

parcel for mr.S lol


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Have u got bullets lobo ?


 Yes i do have some bullets, im just waiting to sort out my PCT before i run them !


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol all the mods stick together. In my eyes I'm the only winner and there aint even a close second


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fingers crossed :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

To all the people who have not voted yet. Go to page 11 and look at my 4 week gains then vote london1976


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

been trying to buy some bullets from the extreme website and pay through paypal but having probs at the mo for some reason but will hopefully have some soon, just undecided as to how many i will take, might start on one a day then if ok i'llthen up it. all the pics ive seen of you guys u all looke great, londons lookin good but he's the only one to put proper pics up and i thought he pulled out the comp?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats cos the pics dont go up for another 2 weeks...

londons shot his wad now..

we know what to aim for and of course beat eh frank..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal you already had a better pre-disposition of muscularity to london and franki; so already look better and will look better 

I'd like to see how your traps look from the back though...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Cal, I've been a lurker on this thread and only posted a couple of times when I thought I had to but I will happily be an impartial judge on all the competitors progress pics in this little comp.
> 
> No London, I'm not taking bribes, a ticket to West Ham at home is not going to let you win!


Have I ever told you how great you look extreme lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just for you splinty..my purty back...

not sure what you motives are but enjoy...

london thats what a mans back looks like lol.

my right shoulder is wonky so symetry is fcuked 

lighting was crap too but hey ho...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Definately some nice back taper Cal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont need to pinch my waist in with my hands like other dudes dude to hide the flab eh london boi`s...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

coming from team frank..thanks yanny


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats that spec in the mirror in your avatar?

the only sane explanation is that london now has a stalker...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not bad son but could be better. I will stick another back pic like yours without holding my waist and you will see no flab. Maybe franki but defo not me lol. Thanks reido for your positive comments, vote next time huh lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never did mention how good extreme looks in he's picture. I can see you trained hard to achieve how you looked.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

How come I have a centre line from top to bottom cal and you ain't. Is that a good or bad thing mate?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats what muscle looks like dude :wink:

aint you got one of them..

i thought everyone had it 

tbh i`m pleased with how my traps are looking theyve always been crap from the back.

thats essentially why you got your wnak pic splinty lol

back exercises = trap bar partials and 3 sets of pulldowns...n 3 sets of shrugs

fcuk all that fancy stuff..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I do like the fact I have a middle line tho. Looks awsome with no top on. I'll try and get another back pic on without holding my flab lol. I'm pleased how my back looks tho. Well my traps could be better tho.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah post it up and i`ll paste the 2 side by side and you can get a really good comparison :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

For thickness I'll say:

cal, franki then me

Leaner and more defined I'll say:

me, cal then franki


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> How come I have a centre line from top to bottom cal and you ain't. Is that a good or bad thing mate?


What do you think!!!!!! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It normally means leaner and more muscle lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

london you think your leaner than me?

seriously?

youre not communicating via an alternate reality or sommat?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cal if you have 10% bodyfat then we are the same.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

speechless......

btw rep me back biatch :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reps for what fatty


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i repped frank too :wink:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm on iPod but I'll do it tomorrow from laptop. For some reason I can't rep from the iPod.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when i got veins threading across my lower abs again we`ll see who`s calling who fatty..

thanks bud nice one lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> just for you splinty..my purty back...
> 
> not sure what you motives are but enjoy...
> 
> ...


can you do a rear double bicep pose? wanna see what kind of definition you got going on....

My upper back is prolly one of my strongest points.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You 3 are all needing psychological assistance!

Cal has an excuse, he's had more grass pass his way than a greenkeeper on a golf course! Is it any wonder he's slightly deranged!

London, you're known for your incredible shifting goals - are you bulking, cutting, powerlifting, working on your fitness or releasing another video dancing with your kids? I think that may have been you're calling in life you know, if you stick with this fitness/muscle building thing you may never end up being the famous dancer you should be.

Frankie, you are obviously not right for getting in tow with these 2 crackpots so are in good company.

No more BS boys, get the pictures posted - its put up or shut up time!

There's a free Extremist tee shirt for the winner now in an attempt to encourage Splinter to prove he's not really a lab rat as his avatar suggests and get a piccie posted! Don't worry Splint, this is not a forum populated by handsome fookers so you won't be daubed with red paint and sent to the Leper colony.

C'mon boys, lets 'av it!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> speechless......
> 
> btw rep me back biatch :becky:


repped ya bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

splint i`m now getting worried?

any other ermm requests?...

i might do a double biceps just for you in 2 weeks time when i post up something thats not just a taster to whet your appetite..

if you rep me lol

bout time i get top rep on the site lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> splint i`m now getting worried?
> 
> any other ermm requests?...
> 
> ...


Bloody heck, what on earth is it with people and rep???

None the less ill rep you for posting the previous pic.

*addendum, tried adding rep to you cal; apparently I have to spread it around before I can give it to you again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oohh errrr


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well this is my famous back. Tbh i think it looks ok for somebody like me who is 5,6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then i didnt do a back pic but i posted this pic up i think 2 months ago in my subL test thread.

i will just put yesterday sup again so you can all see the diff between me and london..peas in a pod anyone lol???

and one for splinty...

fecker looked better on cam tbh ....

intercostals are now coming out again..

View attachment DSC00149.JPG


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You got some good width on your lats, and your abs are looking good.

Surprised im not seeing more definition on your traps though!

Maybe pull your elbows back in to get a better shot?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah i need to drop more BF splint..

as you guessed i simply hold less fat on my upper abs...

getting a decent arm pic will be the prob tho


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Well this is my famous back. Tbh i think it looks ok for somebody like me who is 5,6


What exactly am I looking at!!!!!!

Looks like my back when I started.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think there could be a bit more development there boys, there's very little in the way of seperation or density in those 2 backs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know 

i`m not expecting much even for my proper pics in a months time.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I think there could be a bit more development there boys, there's very little in the way of seperation or density in those 2 backs.


My sentiments exactly.

But.... id like to see different poses to help highlight the traps, rear delts etc..

Also lighting too, cal hasn't got the best lighting!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I think there could be a bit more development there boys, there's very little in the way of seperation or density in those 2 backs.


Pmsl x 100


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you didnt even get a mention frank...

again you`ll have to wait for pics....

i will say i`ll get lighting sorted for the real pics, i dunno whats going on there...

haaaang on a minute extreme my backs not dense?

no defintion is a fair one..

relatively speaking it looks really thick to me from years of deadlifts..

or have i got londons special glasses on?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haaaaang on ave you got cals specs on lol. I know my back looks better than franki's. Maybe its the light and angle but my back is defo seperated, I have a line running from the top to the bottrom so surlely that's called seperation.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you didnt even get a mention frank...
> 
> again you`ll have to wait for pics....
> 
> ...


"special glasses" love it.... its a bit like people who have selective hearing.

Based on your freak ab genetics cal, im not sure why your back aint more defined. But ill await your properly lighted and posed photos.

Do you do any back shaping exercises cal? I know you focus on the compounds alot...


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Haaaaang on ave you got cals specs on lol. I know my back looks better than franki's. Maybe its the light and angle but my back is defo seperated, I have a line running from the top to the bottrom so surlely that's called seperation.


Think its called a spine!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah nothing but compounds, i think my bf is simply too high.

i know i keep saying it but my pics in a months time should show me at my best.

i`d really like a proper critique then by you all, n i`ll do as many angles as i can..

i`m trying to understand where extremes coming from cos he knows more about this stuff than any off us..

just dont see lack of density lol

of course i could have more..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Haaaaang on ave you got cals specs on lol. I know my back looks better than franki's. Maybe its the light and angle but my back is defo seperated, I have a line running from the top to the bottrom so surlely that's called seperation.


Please stop London I can't take it anymore my sides are splitting with laughter!!!

Extreme go on my profile and have a look at my pics and tell me what you think!

And if you don't mind tell me what exercises I should concentrate on to make a difference

cheers mate. Oh yeh Steve said high by the way!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> nah nothing but compounds, i think my bf is simply too high.
> 
> i know i keep saying it but my pics in a months time should show me at my best.
> 
> ...


Think maybe its time to do some isolation exercises for ze back? Least cable rows to get an all rigid definition.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe..

i`m happy with size as it goes..  so yeah maybe


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> maybe..
> 
> i`m happy with size as it goes..  so yeah maybe


Size is deffo good.

Just a few cable/db rows... maybe some arnie presses and bent over lat raises. You'll have bad boy ripped traps in no time at all.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol yeah i can seem me now..

nah i dont do bent over anything,

my back limits me, it always has bud..

there was a time i couldnt even do light bicep curls without hurting my back..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm.... cable rows should be alright? I guess as long your standing or sitting upright, you'll be okay?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i do cable rows using a hi pulley laying on a decline bench..

zero stress on back..

also now doing and have been for 6 months pulldowns to front and occasionaly straight arm pulldowns.

just 3 straight sets..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I always do lat pulls as standard, very it from front to back. Do you do any widegrip pull ups? (need to do these myself)

I dont need to tell you what exercises you need to shape your back, you know. Just do whatever doesn't hurt your lower back due to your spinal fusion.


----------



## Daveway69 (Nov 27, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> right then i didnt do a back pic but i posted this pic up i think 2 months ago in my subL test thread.
> 
> i will just put yesterday sup again so you can all see the diff between me and london..peas in a pod anyone lol???
> 
> ...


you are getting good at that photoshop. Looking different even in the 2 weeks since i popped by.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet cal told you to write that  lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i did indeed but only cos he`d said on a face book pic 

dave often pops round when he`s in town..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know cal I see it on ur facebook lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heh then you know its genuinely said...

not only do i have a reallife mate but one that thinks ive chnaged in 2 weeks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm 10 days time?


----------

